

Google Watchmen Shenanigans? - iamdave

For about 6 minutes, Google.com, and all Google.com search queries displayed blank pages.  For a moment, I thought my connection was timing out, up until I checked the page source and all I saw was<p>&#60;!--squid--&#62;<p>Watchmen fans at Google?
======
gojomo
More likely a problem with a transparent HTTP cache near you... and ixnay on
the idsquay oilerspay, mmm-kay?

